# Encore les accents

## Just Modeste

Salut,

Desole, mais j'ai egalement un probleme avec les accents.

je possede un clavier americain (Happy hacking keyboard Lite 2). je charge la bonne map mais le probleme viens du fait que la table des caracteres n'affiche pas correctement les caracteres accentues en mode texte, alors que ceux-ci s'affiche correctement en mode graphique.

Comment dois-je configurer mon systeme pour pouvoir afficher correctement les caracteres accentues ?

Merci pour votre reponse. 

Just Modeste.

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

Cf. https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=24310

A mon avis pour toi ce sera ça :

 *Quote:*   

> j' ai eu le meme problement pendant un bout de temps, et chez moi g juste modifié mon fichier ~/.bash_profile et mit dedans:
> 
> export LANG=fr_FR@euro
> 
> export LC_ALL=fr_FR@euro

 

Voilà, voilà...

----------

## Just Modeste

 *Quote:*   

> j' ai eu le meme problement pendant un bout de temps, et chez moi g juste modifié mon fichier ~/.bash_profile et mit dedans:
> 
> export LANG=fr_FR@euro
> 
> export LC_ALL=fr_FR@euro
> ...

 

Malheureseument, mon probleme de viens pas de la...

----------

## sergio

Va voir dans ton fichier /etc/rc.conf c'est là que tu peux définir la police de caractère console et la page de code employée sur cette derniere...

Les variables à utiliser (CONSOLE_FONT, CONSOLE_TRANSLATION, KEYMAP) sont généralement en commentaire. Décommente-les et spécifié les bonnes valeurs, je pense que cela devrait répondre à ta question...

A+

----------

## Just Modeste

 *Quote:*   

> Les variables à utiliser (CONSOLE_FONT, CONSOLE_TRANSLATION, KEYMAP) sont généralement en commentaire. Décommente-les et spécifié les bonnes valeurs, je pense que cela devrait répondre à ta question... 

 

Effectivement, j'avais la valeur CONSOLE_TRANSLATION en commentaire, avec :

```
CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-1_to_uni"
```

Cela fonctionne, avec 8859-15_to_uni, je pense pouvoir activer le signe euro...

Merci, pour vos reponse.

A+. Just Modeste.

----------

